# John Deere 6715



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

What's the deal on the John Deere 6715. I know its an economy version, but just curious what's different? Looks like the same age and power of a JD 7220. Father in law was looking at pair of 6715 that sold today. I thought they brought pretty good money all things considered.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I had a 6715, it was a very good tractor......never really liked the A/C overhead but other than spilling some water on the operator every now and again, it was a great tractor. Had some issues with the dreaded JD fuel lines, easy fix tho.....bought it for 42k,sold it two years later for 40k.....my dealer sold it for me.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Not the best hydraulics on that model.


----------



## Apm1026 (Feb 11, 2012)

I have one currently, good solid tractor for what I bought it for - hay work, mine has FIL, FWA, cab with cold air and comfortable seat. Hyd are not premium but good enough for baling and other hyd hay work. The two things I like is the longer frame, so you don't get the hopping like the current JDs of this size and it has the 6 cy 6.8 L engine that is just getting started @ 115 pto hp. Also this series was near the last without the oppressive, expensive and totally worthless emission controls and complex computer engine controls


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

carcajou said:


> Not the best hydraulics on that model.


Troublesome or unimpressive performance?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Gearclash said:


> Troublesome or unimpressive performance?


Just thinking of the performance really. Low flow rate, and open center Hyd's. Tends to heat running a hyd hay rake. I rented one for part of a season and found the loader slow for loading bales too.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

carcajou said:


> Just thinking of the performance really. Low flow rate, and open center Hyd's. Tends to heat running a hyd hay rake. I rented one for part of a season and found the loader slow for loading bales too.


It's not terribly fast in terms of cycle times, I do remember that about mine.....acceptable but not outstanding. Certainly good enuf for what I was using it for but if I was using it for heavy hydro use, I would opt for another model as well. But for a all around large frame utility tractor that will perform many task and perform them well, it grades out nicely. Good luck


----------

